# gf needs a sig for her bf please help!



## holygrail69 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey guys, this is brand new to me, first time i've ever joined any type of forum before so hello all, i hope you guys can help me out. I have an anniversary comming up and being the good gf that i am, i would like to buy my boyfriend a handgun. It is a couple months away yet so i know i've got to get a pistol permit, but more importantly, i've got to find the gun. he already has a whole bunch of shotguns and rifles but unfortunately, no hand guns, so, that is what i'm after. I don't have very much information about what he wants, but here's what i know and hopefully, with your guys help, i'll be able to make him happy with the purchase. Here's what i know...

He wants a sig sauer, but it's gotta be ALL metal.... i'm sure that rules out a couple...

He also wants it to be all black.. i'm sure that'll come with ordering it, but i figured i'd put it on there.

He wants it to be bigger than a 9mm. I'm not sure if that's a .40 or .45, i think a .45, but i at the same time i think he wants a 10 round clip.. from what i've looked at, I can only find the P220 that has an 8 round clip, but i swear i heard him say something that he liked about the sig was that one came with a 10 round clip for the bigger version?? and no, he doesn't want a 9mm, that's for damn sure. he's made that ABUNDANTLY clear. I do know that all the gun shows that we've gone to they always have what he's looking for but never in the right size... this also makes me think its a .45 but i'm not entirely positive...

so, other than that, any thoughts on model or anything? I am in law school at the moment, and can't go overboard with money, but i plan on spending up to a grand....

thanks guys, i really appreciate any insight you may have. I know y'all willl probably be laughin at me and all my stupid "newbie" questions, but hey, maybe one day you'll be in his shoes, and wouldn't you want ur girl to get some good advice?!?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

The "problem" with buying a gun for someone else is it's like buying shoes for another person; damn near impossible. It's not as flashy, but might I suggest finding a shop that has a good selection of Sigs for him to choose from and get a gift certificate from them so he can choose his own? He'll get to fondle all the guns and get the one he knows he wants instead of you beating your brains hoping you got the right one. Everyone wins!


----------



## holygrail69 (Feb 27, 2010)

lol. man. i wish. if that was the case, i'd only get gift certificates for Lowes in stead of actual power tools, and gift certificates for mechanics shops instead of lift kits.

i feel what your saying and have contemplated it myself, but it's not really an option. I've talked to him about that before, and in response, he's told me the list that i've posted and said that is all that i need. he has said he doesn't want a gift certificate (idk why) all he wants is for me to make sure the gun has those requirements... its the same thing as buying some kinda power tool... in response, he has said he can always modify it in someway to make it more what he likes... 

trust me, if it was that easy, i would just get one...


----------



## MTHANDED (Jan 26, 2010)

He doesn't realize how lucky he is, you can go to Sig Sauers web page and begin to single out the models and color schemes and get a pretty good idea of what you are looking for and then go to your local shop or gun show.

http://www.sigsauer.com/


----------



## holygrail69 (Feb 27, 2010)

ya, i checked that place out first. I'm almost positive that it is a P220 that he is wanting, it seems to be the right type fit but i think i will need to get a magazine w/10 instead of 8..... i guess my problem is that i don't know what the difference is between a compact, carry, and a regular one. I know there are subones as well like the equinox and the elite, but first off, compact i assume is smaller, and carry... i assume.. is meant to be carried? any advantages/disadvantages?


----------



## MTHANDED (Jan 26, 2010)

If the gun is going to be used as a ccw my preference is that it should be easy to conceal and that's where the size of the firearm becomes important, I know its not as big of a deal in the winter months but as the temp. starts to rise it becomes a issue, if the gun is only going to be used for home defense or at the range size becomes less of a factor.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Probelem with what you're describing is, Sig makes most of their models only available in one or two calibers. The p220 is only available in .45 and, to the best of my knowledge, is not available in any higher magazine capacity than 8. The other choices in the .40 cal and larger category, is either the p226 or the p229. They are esentially the same gun, with the p226 being a fullsize version, and the p229 being the compact one. 

Now, you mentioned him wanting a 10 round capacity... you also mentioned getting a pistol permit.... makes it sound like you live in a state with handgun restrictions?


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't think it is a good idea buying someone else a handgun either but that said the P229 is an all metal frame, is available in 40 S&W, all black, and has 10 round magazines available. If you live in a restricted State that will probably be your only option.

Which model P229? I have the P229 DAK which I converted to a DA/SA trigger but I really like the looks of the SAS Gen 2.


----------



## Mental Avenger (Feb 24, 2010)

I agree, the P229 in .40 S&W would be a very good choice. One advantage of the P229 is that later on he can buy a .357 Sig barrel or a 9mm barrel (or both) for about $160 each and have a multiple caliber pistol. The .40 S&W magazines that come with the P299 work with all three calibers. Very nice gun, very versatile.

The SAS looks nice, but it doesn’t have a rail, and he might want that.

:smt024


----------



## holygrail69 (Feb 27, 2010)

hey guys, thanks for all ur help, i do appreciate it...

i know he wants a .45, which is why i was sticking with the P220, although the other ones are nice and would probably be a little easier for me to shoot it since a .45 is a bit more of a punch. in regards to the P220 any disadvantages to getting it? advantages to a particular model? i think he's a fan of the DA/SA so i'd probably stick that, but any words of caution?

it can come with a 10 round clip but it is more expensive, and it sticks out a bit at the bottom. idk how much that matters, but i'm pretty sure it may be the one i'm looking for. 

do any of them come in .45 and .40 other than the P250?? i can't seem to find one that does

thanks again!


----------



## holygrail69 (Feb 27, 2010)

YFZsandrider said:


> Probelem with what you're describing is, Sig makes most of their models only available in one or two calibers. The p220 is only available in .45 and, to the best of my knowledge, is not available in any higher magazine capacity than 8. The other choices in the .40 cal and larger category, is either the p226 or the p229. They are esentially the same gun, with the p226 being a fullsize version, and the p229 being the compact one.
> 
> Now, you mentioned him wanting a 10 round capacity... you also mentioned getting a pistol permit.... makes it sound like you live in a state with handgun restrictions?


We live in NC


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

holygrail69 said:


> We live in NC


Okay... what does that mean? is there a mag capacity restriction in you state, or some rediculous waiting period?

You mentioned that you got a pistol permit, is that for concealed carry, or a permit to purchase a gun?

I live on the other side of the country, and am not at all familiar with your laws.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

YFZsandrider said:


> Okay... what does that mean? is there a mag capacity restriction in you state, or some rediculous waiting period?
> 
> You mentioned that you got a pistol permit, is that for concealed carry, or a permit to purchase a gun?
> 
> I live on the other side of the country, and am not at all familiar with your laws.


Here in NC a purchase permit or CCW is required to buy a handgun. Either of which eliminates the need for the NICS check at the dealer at time of purchase.

no magazine limit


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

If it has to be 45 ACP then the Sig P250 and P220 are your only choices. I'm not sure that Sig has released the P250 in 45 ACP as of yet? Somebody may chime in.

I don't have either one but if you do a search in this forum you'll see plenty on the P220.


----------



## Mcfly682 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi there. Your boyfriend is one lucky guy to have you hunting down a gun for him.

Have you checked out gunbroker.com? Its the eBay of firearms. Just bought a Sig p220 stainless elite from there and it went as smooth as any purchase ive had on eBay. This is a .45 caliber stainless steel handgun with an 8rd mag capacity. The stainless elites are hard to find and will run you around $1300 not counting fees to have shipped to your local (FFL), aka local gun shop. The elite series of the p220 offer a few extra features that are nice additions to the p220. Well worth the extra coin. There are 10rd mags available for the p220 but they do stick out from the bottom of the grip about an inch and a half or so. Since you said he wants an all black Sig, i went ahead and found something you might like for your price range. This is all from gunbroker.com.

This is a black version of the elite and is a used gun from an owner with a low transaction count. Nice item in basically new condition with lots of nice extras.
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=159306886

This is a Sig p220 10rd blued(black in color) magazine.
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=159561376

Here is a Sig p220 10rd blued magazine with pad extension to cover the extra that sticks out the bottom.
http://www.ableammo.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=102611

These are just a few things for you to look at that might help you along your way. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd look at a P229 SCT, 14 rounds of .40 S&W TRUGLO front sight,SIGLITE rear...all Black.


----------

